# Grand Ridge - Up Yours!



## bear09 (4/9/07)

Hey all I was just reading about Mountain Goat Pale and some of the bad stories - it happens. I still buy the beer even though I have been stung. The guys there seem to have a wonderful attitude and when I took mine back I got it changed no worries. Grand Ridge - different story. I bought a 6 pack of yarra valley gold and was very exited to show my old man as I am desperatley trying to convert him from K&K to all grain. They were off really badly. Tasted like medicine. So I thought I would do the right thing. I packaged the beers up and wrote them a letter. I put all the serial numbers on it and all the other information. It was also strange that that bottles were filled to the brim - no air space whatsoever. It cost me $9 to send the package - I never heard a thing back. I specifically asked them to contact me - nothing. I gave them all the details and took the time to do the right thing - nothing.
They have great beers but none that I will ever pay for again. Micro beer costs twice as much - I understand that things can go wrong - but the service must come with the quality.

Thats my sook for the day. Anyone else had problems like this?


----------



## Hutch (4/9/07)

Hey bear09,

That just compounds my belief that Grand Ridge aren't worth wasting your money on - I once bought a mixed 6-pack of their "most highly awarded" beers, and not a single bottle was enjoyable (the "pilsner" tasted like vegemite) - and I bought the beers from them at the melbourne microbrewery showcase - so no questions about freshness there!

I just don't think there's room for underperforming microbreweries in the current quality-driven market.

Thats my 2c rant!


----------



## ozpowell (4/9/07)

bear09 said:


> Hey all I was just reading about Mountain Goat Pale and some of the bad stories - it happens. I still buy the beer even though I have been stung. The guys there seem to have a wonderful attitude and when I took mine back I got it changed no worries. Grand Ridge - different story. I bought a 6 pack of yarra valley gold and was very exited to show my old man as I am desperatley trying to convert him from K&K to all grain. They were off really badly. Tasted like medicine. So I thought I would do the right thing. I packaged the beers up and wrote them a letter. I put all the serial numbers on it and all the other information. It was also strange that that bottles were filled to the brim - no air space whatsoever. It cost me $9 to send the package - I never heard a thing back. I specifically asked them to contact me - nothing. I gave them all the details and took the time to do the right thing - nothing.
> They have great beers but none that I will ever pay for again. Micro beer costs twice as much - I understand that things can go wrong - but the service must come with the quality.
> 
> Thats my sook for the day. Anyone else had problems like this?



Bought a 6 pack of the Grand Ridge Brewer's Pilsener from Dan Murph's about 6 months back every one of them was off - gushers with lots of brown floaties. Didn't take them back, but did send G.R. an email about the problem - also never heard back. I've since bought more G.R. beers (mostly Yarra Gold and Moonshine), but haven't dared buy the pilsener again....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Fents (4/9/07)

I'd ring them and hassle the beejusus outta them.

I send shit back all the time if its not right. Last time i brought a pack of Dim Sims from an IGA and they were green...mouldy...disgusting.

Few letters and a few phonecalls later i had a rep on my door begging to give me a whole box of the things. So i made sure they were fresh and got 13 packets (24 in a pack) od dimmies...im still steaming the bloody things!

Letters sometimes dont cut it, speak to someone and you will get a better response i find.


----------



## Fents (4/9/07)

oh and if phonecalls dont get any response just say that A Currant Affair and Today Tonight love these sort of storys as do papers. Usually get a responmse then.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (4/9/07)

I stopped buying Grand Ridge a long time ago. Their beer is more expensive than other Microbrews and not as good in my opinion. I've never had an off beer from them though. 

I also *HATE* their packaging!!! :angry: Looks good under the christmas tree, you don't even need to wrap them and they'll stand out from the other packages. They also use very sticky labels so even the bottles are useless to me.


----------



## Phrak (4/9/07)

I hate jumping on the "me three" bandwagon, but I've been meaning to ask if any of you blokes had problems with Grand Ridge's Yarra Gold.

Bought a six-pack from Dan Murhy's the other week - First two I've had have been overcarbed to the bejeesus, also a murky brown colour. Tastse is a bit funky, but I can't put my finger on an infection.
Can't find any serial or batch numbers on the bottles or box.

Cold, COLD storage and frozen glassware didn't help either.

Will try and get my arse into gear and call them:
http://www.grand-ridge.com.au - 03 9778-6996


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/9/07)

Fents said:


> I send shit back all the time if its not right. Last time i brought a pack of Dim Sims from an IGA and they were green...mouldy...disgusting.



:lol: :lol: Right in their prime.

Warren -


----------



## Fents (4/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: :lol: Right in their prime.
> 
> Warren -



you know it! :beerbang: still wasnt game tho


----------



## Phrak (4/9/07)

Phrak said:


> Will try and get my arse into gear and call them:
> http://www.grand-ridge.com.au - 03 9778-6996


Emailed them via their "Contact Us" link on the website:


> Attn Brewery Manager
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> I would like to draw your attention to a problem with a batch of your Yarra Valley Gold Ale purchase from Dan Murhy's in Castle Hill, NSW in early August.
> ...


Hopefully not too full-on h34r: 

:beer: 
Tim


----------



## brendanos (4/9/07)

If any of you have seen the GR Brewery, you'd probably understand why they'd land an infection. But the Mountain Goat thing's a worry/unfortunate. 

What's been going on in Melbourne lately? Has CUB been sending undercover operatives on microbrewery tours with a water squirter full of unpasteurised lambic?


----------



## Money Well Spent (4/9/07)

Ive been ocassionally buying the grand ridge stuff for about 5 years and have had a few suss ones, It's mainly been the pilsners and gold that have been off. 

I now watch what micro beers I buy and try to gauge how long it's been on on the shelf for. Sometimes you just know the locals dont drink it, and it's probably been there since the bottle shop opened.

I also avoid micro beers that are at the front of the shelves or next to the flurolights, as I think light/heat can spoil them faster.

Now is there a thread where I can complain about bad tap guinness


----------



## tangent (4/9/07)

> I also HATE their packaging!!!


actually, it's the only label i've seen that looks like it's been done with coloured pencils.... why???


----------



## /// (4/9/07)

Any one checked thier water - could be Calcium Oxylate city! Literally ...


----------



## matti (4/9/07)

> Now is there a thread where I can complain about bad tap guinness


You stole my Avatar :angry: 
only kidding time to change mine
AH lol


----------



## Fents (4/9/07)

Phrak said:


> Emailed them via their "Contact Us" link on the website:
> 
> Hopefully not too full-on h34r:
> 
> ...



Thats no where near full on!

Christ if it was me i'd ring them ask for a proper e-mail address which someone actually checks then i'd e-mail them the link to this whole thread..

Sure if it was just one person who had a bad run, let it slide but about 4 or 5 others have said here too. Worst thing is they probably think you guys are just drinkers and not real brewers. I know you said that you have spoken to other craft brewers but i would of put it differently...

" I posted a thread on Australias biggest homebrew website for homebrewers to gauge if it was the product or just an unlucky customer and it seems im not alone" [insert thread link]


----------



## Money Well Spent (4/9/07)

matti said:


> You stole my Avatar :angry:
> only kidding time to change mine
> AH lol



Great minds, hey

You can keep it, so no one confuses me for you..


----------



## mikem108 (4/9/07)

Looks like their website needs an update "Grand Ridge continued its award winning run at the recent 2001 AIBA" ? 
If thats your measure of recent then "fresh" beer could be a couple of years old!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (6/9/07)

Have you heard back from them?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (6/9/07)

I hadnt seen this thread when I posted a thread "A pleasant surprise".

This thread was also a surprise as I didnt have any problems and they tasted OK. Might have been a bit of "End of a long hard day" syndrome, but I didnt have any complaints.

In anycase, this thread just goes to show you what a bad experience, let alone bad customer service can do to your market!!




Fents said:


> I send shit back all the time if its not right. Last time i brought a pack of Dim Sims from an IGA and they were green...mouldy...disgusting.



Fents, you didnt send them back did you? They were nicely aged and thats what soya sauce is for.

ATOMT


----------



## Jerry (6/9/07)

Hutch said:


> Hey bear09,
> 
> That just compounds my belief that Grand Ridge aren't worth wasting your money on - I once bought a mixed 6-pack of their "most highly awarded" beers, and not a single bottle was enjoyable (the "pilsner" tasted like vegemite)




I received their assorted 6 pack for Xmas last year.

The Yarra Valley Gold and the Hat Lifter Stout were nice enough but the Pilsner just didn't taste right; suspected infection.

The Gippsland Gold Pale Ale was less enjoyable; distinct metallic and vegemite flavour. Left a tingling on my tongue that remained for the rest of the nights drinking. :angry: 

Still got 2 left, the Wheat and I think a Nut Brown Ale??

Bit nervous.  

Scott


----------



## BOG (6/9/07)

If you get a bad batch just bring them back to the place you bought them from and tell them they are "off".

They are required by law to replace them.



BOG


----------



## Trent (6/9/07)

Funny
The first thing I ever heard about Grand Ridge was that they were the "most awarded brewery in the world", but the beers I got werent worth awarding. I have mentioned to quite a few people that the Grand Ridge beers I bought last year all seemed to be infected, and most people seemed shocked, as they had always gotten good beers from G.R. I never got around to emailing them, probably a good thing, I woulda got really shirty if they hadn't responded. Sounds like my experience wasnt an isolated one.
I do occasionally buy their Moonshine (or supershine) when I see it, and never had a problem with either of those beers.
I bought all the Grand Ridge beers that were dodgy in country victoria, not too far from the brewery. Obviously they arent very well known around that area, cause I asked for their beers at 5 differrent bottle shops, and was met with a "never heard of em" before one lady said she had heard of em, and "maybe they are in the bottlo up the road". This town was fairly close to the actual brewery too, but I cant recall it's name.
Anyway, lets hope that they get their consistency sorted, and start emailing people back. The more good micro's around, the better. Just a pity they arent listening to the feedback - yet.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/9/07)

Trent said:


> Funny
> The first thing I ever heard about Grand Ridge was that they were the "most awarded brewery in the world", but the beers I got werent worth awarding. I have mentioned to quite a few people that the Grand Ridge beers I bought last year all seemed to be infected, and most people seemed shocked, as they had always gotten good beers from G.R. I never got around to emailing them, probably a good thing, I woulda got really shirty if they hadn't responded. Sounds like my experience wasnt an isolated one.
> I do occasionally buy their Moonshine (or supershine) when I see it, and never had a problem with either of those beers.
> I bought all the Grand Ridge beers that were dodgy in country victoria, not too far from the brewery. Obviously they arent very well known around that area, cause I asked for their beers at 5 differrent bottle shops, and was met with a "never heard of em" before one lady said she had heard of em, and "maybe they are in the bottlo up the road". This town was fairly close to the actual brewery too, but I cant recall it's name.
> ...


They changed head brewer recently ,could be a factor.I was over there in 2005-2006 and the beers were fine.John the kiwi was the production manager, nice bloke and a good brewer.I havent tried the latest offerings so I can pass judgment.They are not big on emails.So give them a call and ask the questions.Great place to spend New years eve  Id like to know if they have been taken over or just lowered standards.


----------



## goatherder (6/9/07)

I'm finding this thread a bit disheartening. Gippsland Gold has been a longtime favourite of mine. It's a shame to hear the quality has dropped.


----------



## tangent (6/9/07)

i met the guys in Singapore during Food Asia, they were an island of delicious beer between processing equipment, and the Spanish Pedro Ximinez :wub: (Si, te ciaro comeros los labios! (sp?) ) 
A decent beer in Singers was excellent to find as well as some Aussies who were willing to feed us a few beer chasers.
I always followed their progress but haven't seen them much other than on the Dan's shelves (which is a pretty major move and kudos to any brewer who can! :beer: )


----------



## Tony (6/9/07)

brendanos said:


> What's been going on in Melbourne lately? Has CUB been sending undercover operatives on microbrewery tours with a water squirter full of unpasteurised lambic?



Beer Terrorists.

Ahhhhhhhh nothings safe.

:lol: 

I dont buy the stuff. The bright flashy label turned me off. I like beer for whats "IN" the bottle, not whats stuck on it and if it needs something that bright and busy....... well my thoughts have been confirmed.

If i want something that tastes funky and has floaties in it i will spend my coins on forbiden fruit 

cheers


----------



## bugwan (6/9/07)

Goatherder, I'm with you. I've long had a soft spot for the Gippsland Gold and Natural Blonde, a shame to hear there's a backlash against the brewery.
I've met the owner a few times (he wouldn't know me from soap) and although he has a vague degree of arrogance, his beers have always been excellent and I think he's done more for widespread acceptance of alternative beers than almost anyone. The fact that they are (were?) the little guy helped.

I hope they can bounce back and continue to give craftbrewers a good name...


----------



## tangent (6/9/07)

> although he has a vague degree of arrogance


 <- he said it!


----------



## Enerjex (6/9/07)

I got given a 4 beer sample pack from them a few years ago, and all of those were fine. I also had a gippsland gold a few weeks ago and even though it wasn't my favourite beer I tasted that night it wasn't infected. musn't be all batches.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/9/07)

tangent said:


> <- he said it!


I agree most non brewing owners are some what removed. But It takes a lot of balls and hard work to keep a micro in profit.


----------



## jimmy01 (7/9/07)

This is more bad news on top of the reported Mountain Goat problems. I am not a big fan of Grand ridge beers, but I know people who do like them. 

Be a shame if they can't sort this out. 

Good first step would be to respond to the complaints.

Jimmy


----------



## Enerjex (7/9/07)

They could've easily had this thread filled with positives about their customer loyalty if they'd just answered some simple emails.


----------



## PostModern (7/9/07)

For a brewery priced in the upper premium end of the market, they really have some issues. I haven't bought any since I bought a case for about $80 two years ago. The lids were rusty and left a rust taint around the neck of the bottle. It took some careful pouring to avoid getting rust tainted beer into the glass. I used their website's feedback form to let them know they might have issues and never heard back. Wasn't really a great beer either, as I recall. Just another lager, really. A shame about these quality issues, because their range and marketing are spot on, I reckon. They just aren't delivering the quality to match the hype and price.


----------



## bugwan (7/9/07)

I sometimes pop by the Grand Ridge stall at the weekend Flemington Market to amuse myself while Mrs Bugwan deals with all the crowds and terrible pram drivers...

He offers a 'sampler six pack' for $26, which is about as steep as it gets. I'd want a selection of truly superb imported beers for that price (one each of Landlord's, Emmerson's, Fullers, Weihenstephan, an Anchor and Unibroue sounds right).

...but I'm tight-arse living in denial of real prices... sigh.


----------



## PostModern (7/9/07)

I agree. $20 for a local six pack is all they can really justify. Anything above that isn't gravy, it's exploiting the market.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/9/07)

Sad stuff given the fact I used to love their Gippsland Gold. However upon having tasted it recently I found it to be dumbed down to nothing.  

As for their pilsner its always been a shocker some rust in the glass may have even improved it. Hard to really have any regard for their beers these days.

That being said I've never had their beer on tap close to the source. In my opinion the best way to try any micro products.

Warren -


----------



## domonsura (7/9/07)

I've only tried the pilsner, supplied by a mate who'd got hold of a sixer (thinking that he was going to look great turning up to his work bbq with a fancy beer to share) and it was awful. To be honest I'd assumed he must have scored it out of the bargain bin or something, because true to previous comments, there was rust around the inside of the crown, and it was too awful to take any more than a taste. He'll never buy it again, and I wouldn;t even let the thought cross my mind.
Far from 'having done more for the micro industry than anyone', I'd turn that one around and say that micros that send out sub-standard product and then don't answer complaints do more than anyone to damage the collective reputation of other micros, and make it less likely that the average bloke will ever risk a bit more cash and step out of his 'carlton draught comfort zone' for something different.
Sounds to me like someone worked their butt off to build up a good reputation, and those that are in control now are now resting firmly on their laurels (or fast asleep on them....)
Such a shame. The way my mate had talked about it, GR beers were considered somewhat of a holy grail by him for some reason...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/9/07)

Apart from never liking their Pilsner.. I've always thought the GR beers were pretty damn good. I actually attended a beer dinner with the Owner/Manager and although as others have said, he comes over a little arrogant at first, once he warms up over a feed and a beer, he's a nice guy who knows a lot about brewing.

Like a couple of others, I've always had a bit of a soft spot for the Gipsland Gold.

I haven't had a bad bottle of GR beer yet, but that said, most of their beer I've drunk has been either from a tap, or from a tap at their brewery. So maybe its a packaging issue?? I don't know about those guys, but I know that a couple of the Vic micros employ "traveling" packaging lines to put their beer into bottles and so they lose a bit of QC/QA control over their product at that point. Not an excuse, but maybe its a reason.

Everyone is right though ... a few e-mails or phone calls would have meant the thread was about "a micro who was having a couple of issues, but dont stop supporting them, they'll work it out" - rather than - "up yours GR....."

The marketing guy needs a kick in the pants.


----------



## bugwan (7/9/07)

I sent a link to this thread to them via their website. Whether they respond or not, I'm sure they'll read some of these posts.

I agree with Thirsty - boycotting a business that this industry needs is not going to be a clever solution. Sending a message that we expect better things is probably more effective


----------



## brendanos (7/9/07)

Grand Ridge the new Buckley's...?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (7/9/07)

bugwan said:


> He offers a 'sampler six pack' for $26, which is about as steep as it gets.



I recently bought the mixed six pack for $16.


----------



## Trent (7/9/07)

We certainly shouldn't be boycotting them (though I dont recall reading that in any of the previous posts, Bugwan), but they really should start by responding to complaints, and doing something about them. If experienced beer drinkers are picking up the taste of infection in a commercially available beer, then there is obviously a problem somewhere that needs to be dealt with, before the less educated drinker just thinks that all micro beer tastes like that, and is worth avoiding. As I said earlier, I have never had a bad bottle of moonshine or supershine, but, at $6 and $7.50 a 330mL bottle respectively, I shouldnt find any faults - that is Chimay prices  Though still not in the RedOak league (soemthing like $75 for a 250mL bottle of their Grand Reserve).
I hope that if Grand Ridge does happen to read this thread, they will do themselves proud, and explain the situation (if they feel there is one) on here. Could go a long way in getting people back on side, IMO.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/9/07)

So...still no word back from them?


----------



## ozpowell (11/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> That being said I've never had their beer on tap close to the source. In my opinion the best way to try any micro products.



They have the Gippie Gold on tap at Mrs Parma's in Melbourne CBD if you're ever in the area. I tried it on a recent trip down there and must say it was better on tap than out of the bottle.

As I said earlier, I still enjoy some of their beers (particularly, Yarra Valley Gold and Moonshine), but there are definitely one or two in their lineup I wouldn't touch again.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## The7 (7/5/08)

I too am surprised that Grand Ridge are copping a pasting.

As some of the other folk have given good comments on, I too like the Gippsland Gold and moonshine.

Both are full of body and sweet malt flavour.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/5/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey bear09,
> 
> That just compounds my belief that Grand Ridge aren't worth wasting your money on - I once bought a mixed 6-pack of their "most highly awarded" beers, and not a single bottle was enjoyable (the "pilsner" tasted like vegemite) - and I bought the beers from them at the melbourne microbrewery showcase - so no questions about freshness there!
> 
> ...



I bought one of those packs. In the review I start trying to find something good in it but end up admitting disappointment.


----------



## lokpikn (26/6/08)

My wife stooped in at dan Murphy's at shellharbour on the weekend like the good wife always should and bought me some mixed beers at her choice. Ok so her choice was not to bad she likes all the pretty bottles so ended up with stuff i would not buy. All have been fair to good beers nothing out standing. UNTILL TONIGHT......

She bought a gippsland gold pale ale and it is really fu&keD up big time. I do like vegimite just not in my beer. Fisrt ever store bought beer i have tipped down the sink it was stuffed up big time. So as the major title in this page gos

GRAND RIDGE UP YOURS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------

